
The reasons why NYC's subway is so expensive, and why it matters - teslacar
http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/1/1/14112776/new-york-second-avenue-subway-phase-2?times
======
geezerjay
I was expecting an interesting read based o facts and figures but this article
one nothing more than an opinionated piece packed with nonsensical apples-to-
oranges comparisons and political petty bickering.

